# Player Seeking Group - Oakville



## Greyskull (Aug 16, 2007)

Have recently arrived to the Oakville area, and am looking  for a group to play with.
I have 16 years experience in playing, mostly in D&D, though some in WoD as well.

I do not yet have a computer of my own, so it's best to leave your reply on this board.

Thanks,
Itzhak.


----------



## Greyskull (Aug 27, 2007)

shameless bump


----------



## Ateapotist (Apr 27, 2018)

Old thread, I know... but I'll try anyway. I'm attempting to put together a group for D&D 5E in the Mississauga area. We are currently about half-full. Message me if interested.


----------

